# I need real help



## forgetjohnson (16 Jun 2010)

Hi there, I have applied for steward. I did my interview and it was a great success... My interview officer told me I was the perfect candidate for the trade I chose. During the interview (May26th) he showed me how many position were available and there were 15. 
2 weeks ago he left on course. He had not left his files to another person so unfortunatly I have lost my position for steward because as I heard today there are no steward positions left. I feel I have suffered due to his absence and I dont feel it is fair. As I already have BMQ, why would they send someone who has to do BMQ all over instead of me? I have 9 months in and released 4C because I wanted steward. No one could possibly want steward more than I do right now.
The recruiting center doesnt seem to think this is urgent but I feel I have already waisted time. I feel like they didnt get the file done fast enough so I missed my shot but its because he just left and failed to inform me or get someone to replace him or something. I cant get a hold of someone who knows what to do.
Ive tried calling the RC, Ive tried emailing... Everyone I speak to seems to not have a clue or not be in the right position to do anything. Is there anyone in the right position and cares enough to somewhat give me answers or explain some stuff. I really wish someone could help me out ... people dont WANT to be steward I DO. why cant I get that chance before someone who is simply doing it cuz they cant do anything else and theyre app went in faster... its just not fair. The interview guy like gave me false hope. He told me he hasnt seen someone so dedicated to that trade and that I was a great candidate. Why didnt he push or keep me informed on what was going on... no he just booked it and left me in the dark.
Anyone, anything helps. Its a bigggg downer and it kills to know that they dont even have someone who picks up after him once he leaves, like there isnt even someone i can talk to... its not fun. 
Please, if anyone can help I'll give my phone number I want some real help someone who truely cares...


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Jun 2010)

How do you know the other people didn't really want the trade as well?  Having been through the recruiting selection once before, you must have some idea how the system works.  People are merit listed based on their qualifications (CFAT score, medical, etc) among other things.  Not solely on their desire to be a certain trade.  Having done BMQ doesn't mean much.  Having been in and quit, might mean more.

You will just have to patient and wait until the trade opens again.

As an aside, please learn to use proper sentences, paragraphs, etc.  I barely skimmed your post, just to get the gist of it, because it was too hard to read.

Also, you could have added this to either of your other threads about needing help:

Here's the thing. I just need tips and possible advice

OH NO IM DESPERATE FOR HELP ASAP


----------



## Cat (16 Jun 2010)

Unfortunately things happen, people get loaded onto course, trades open and close. To be honest I think the best thing you could possibly do at the moment is breathe, remember that it's not all about you, there are many other people who want to be stewards and that are qualified for it as well. And probably there's alot of them that didn't make it in before the trade closed. Given that you have no proof that the trade waseven  open when your case manager was sent on course, blaming him or her is not going to do you any good. If there are positions open and there are people who are merit listed above you, unless a bunch of people say no, they aren't going to make it all the way down the list, so chances are there's alot of people in your shoes waiting to get the call.

Now, square up, breathe, pull up the big boy pants and go down to your local CFRC. Be very polite and ask the nice individual at the desk if you could speak with a case manager/recruiter and have a look at your file. Again, be polite, smile and be paitent. There might not be someone in that day to see you, so book an appointment and keep it and when you talk to the case manager do not even try for the sympathy card because it's not a really great attitude to have and it most likely won't get you anywhere. Heck you might even get lucky and find out that there's an offer in for you, but if not suckit up and wait like everyone else. 

Edited to Add:

PMedMoe also has a point. The CF in my experiance will always look at a C4 or any other release article as a red flag. So yes, you've done BMQ but you also quit on the orignal trade you signed up for and they will be careful about giving you a second oppertunity because who knows. maybe 9 months down the line you'll decide you don't really want to be a steward and then that training is again wasted. It takes alot of money to train any trade so they aren't just going to push you through because you were in before.


----------



## Beech Boy (16 Jun 2010)

First of all I will put in the disclaimer that I acknowledge the recruiting process is not perfect and that from reading through the recruiting threads on this site frustrating things like lost files do happen.

With that said, the recruiting staff are doing the best that they can with the resources they are given and it is the applicants responsibility to make sure that they have the initiative and persistence to work through any adversity that presents itself. To me your post reads like a rant complaining about the 'unfair treatment' you have received. If the steward spots are gone, they are gone, accept it and move forward in the most positive manner possible, whether that be with another trade or holding out until more positions open up.

Also, my sympathy is somewhat dampened considering this is your second time through the process though I will do my best not to pass judgment on that given that I have limited knowledge surrounding the specifics of your original release.

Beech


----------



## CallOfDuty (16 Jun 2010)

I agree with CAT.  Take a deep breath and relax.  It'll happen.  You already have bmq, so you should be a desirable applicant.  Unless you were a shit-pump of course and it's all on record.
  I just gotta ask.....why steward so badly? 

PS---I know many stewards and have worked with them so I'm not slagging!


----------



## forgetjohnson (16 Jun 2010)

Wow, I didnt think I would get positive responses, at first it was a shock to me unfortunatly. It all just happened and, turthfully, I didnt get the chance to really relax. I appologize!
I will not back down, I have alot of confidence and I know that they are doing what they can. I did rant, I did vent and I appologize, I felt hopeless. I do know that steward positions can or cannot open up like any other trade. I freaked out! Of course, I didnt react properly and I do not expect pitty. 
I just know so many people in the trade that want to get out and are ungrateful for the opportunity they have as a steward. I got out (4C) not realizing what kind of opportunity I have been given. But I was a sig op and ... anyways long story short I lost my father and wanted to make HIM proud without thinking of myself. After realizing that I decided to get out and do something I want. I want a career with unlimited opportunities in the feild I enjoy. Which is hotel management and Accomodations. LOVE IT! 
I dont feel more qualified than anyone else, again I was venting (Sorry guys) but I do feel like Basic DOES count. 
Anyway, I am staying as positive as possible right now and trying to simply get answers and I dislike not being aware of what is going on. I do understand what kind of stress and work that the RC in ottawa may have but then can up the "polite-ness" over there a tad. 
I am confident that they will not forget about me, Im just sitting ducks and hopeing for a position to open up. I love the trade and I really enjoy the NAVY lifestyle. I simply needed reassurance. 
Again, I appologize guys. Thanks for the positive replies though...
 :-\


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Jun 2010)

forgetjohnson said:
			
		

> I just know so many people in the trade that want to get out and are ungrateful for the opportunity they have



Just as you did with your former trade.


----------



## forgetjohnson (16 Jun 2010)

really PedMoe was that really necessary? Your right but did you really have to point that out?





			
				PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Just as you did with your former trade.


----------



## gunnars (16 Jun 2010)

I would be interested to know how you would react in the civillian world if you interviewed for a job that you so really badly wanted but it was given to another qualified candidate? Would that be unfair and unjust and would it be a matter of pursuing outside sympathy and support for?

I have been quais-lost in the muddle of the recruiting system and I have patiently yet persistently followed up and I have received the answered that I required, as well, I calmly (outwardedly) waiting when I was told that answers would take time to procure. Patience often comes with experience and I wonder if being given the opportunity (ever time something doesn't go perfectly it is an opportunity) to take time and reflect and mature and grow will be a benefit to you.   

edit: in my time writing this post, the original writer responded. I feel like my response to taking the opportunity to reflect has been validated.


----------



## CallOfDuty (16 Jun 2010)

That's more like it..lol.  I know TONS of guys who have been given second chances at another career after VR'ing etc.  They usually turn out much happier and more interested in putting in the effort after getting that second chance.
  I have  a good buddy of mine who failed off his NWT course( definately not a tech type)......and when he learned about steward, he went for it and has never looked back.  He loves it.
  Good luck


----------



## mariomike (16 Jun 2010)

You are getting good advice from senior members. Here is some more:
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/91259/post-899734.html#msg899734


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Jun 2010)

forgetjohnson said:
			
		

> really PedMoe was that really necessary? Your right but did you really have to point that out?



Well, yes, as you seem to keep pointing out that you want this trade much more than they do.  I am sure that when you got your position as a Sig Op, someone else was in your shoes and felt the same way.

Seriously, as others have stated (and you yourself), calm down, breathe, and wait it out.  If you really want the trade, it will be worth the wait.

But I don't think you'll be doing much Hotel Management and Accommodations in the CF.


----------



## forgetjohnson (16 Jun 2010)

gunnars said:
			
		

> I would be interested to know how you would react in the civillian world if you interviewed for a job that you so really badly wanted but it was given to another qualified candidate? Would that be unfair and unjust and would it be a matter of pursuing outside sympathy and support for?
> 
> I have been quais-lost in the muddle of the recruiting system and I have patiently yet persistently followed up and I have received the answered that I required, as well, I calmly (outwardedly) waiting when I was told that answers would take time to procure. Patience often comes with experience and I wonder if being given the opportunity (ever time something doesn't go perfectly it is an opportunity) to take time and reflect and mature and grow will be a benefit to you.
> 
> edit: in my time writing this post, the original writer responded. I feel like my response to taking the opportunity to reflect has been validated.


Ive done civilian interviews.
Definitely not the same thing. 
But that's irrelevant.


----------



## forgetjohnson (16 Jun 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I am sure that when you got your position as a Sig Op, someone else was in your shoes and felt the same way.
> 
> Seriously, as others have stated (and you yourself), calm down, breathe, and wait it out.  If you really want the trade, it will be worth the wait.
> 
> But I don't think you'll be doing much Hotel Management and Accommodations in the CF.



Your right it will be worth the wait. Yes, someone most likely felt the way I did when I left Sig Op and I got out and gave that person the opportunity to take my place because I didnt want it. I knew "he" would be more grateful than my self. 
Do you know much about the steward trade? Because if you do, Fill me in because I want to know more.  I can never know enough, even though I know quite a bit. 
thanks


----------



## mariomike (16 Jun 2010)

forgetjohnson said:
			
		

> Do you know much about the steward trade? Because if you do, Fill me in because I want to know more.  I can never know enough, even though I know quite a bit.



Topic: "Navy Steward":  
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/94584/post-943207.html#msg943207

Topic: "Wanted: A Steward's Insight": 
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/81846/post-786156.html#msg786156

Topic: "Steward training?":
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/80018/post-761629.html#msg761629


----------



## forgetjohnson (16 Jun 2010)

Got it, thanks guys 
I will, and always knew I would, be patient. I vented. *Gosh* No big deal. 
Easy guys... 
Thanks for the good input and wish me luck. 
I'm not usually like this but my career in the Navy means more to me than anything in world (Just like everyone else in the CF). Thought I could find some decent info and some decent people. Thanks to the people who didn't judge me. To the others, Find something better to do than to insult people online. I understand Im not the first to vent and rant online but still... easy... gosh... I (As others may) just got attacked! Not fun... 
Take care guys
Any other advice, or words of wisdom, would be great ... keep posting...


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (16 Jun 2010)

You were anything but attacked. You got called on certain things that you posted that had you thought about and reworded, things may have been different. Think before you post, as many read what you say and will judge you for that.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## McD (16 Jun 2010)

Hey Johnson, keep your head. Sometimes no news is good news.  I didn't see anywhere that you were not merit listed ? Maybe your call IS comming? Maybe it isn't. I don't believe your MCC/Recruiter scrapped your app. 

Hang tough. You never know, await word from your MCC /Recruiter once they return. 

Stay and think positive. It's _the Secret_...


----------



## Lil_T (16 Jun 2010)

Totally agree with what was previously said.    I'm just curious - why not just go to the RC in person?  I had to do that when I suddenly lost contact with my file manager (she deployed - it happens).  My file was just sitting in a drawer in her desk.  I went down, talked to a rather friendly fellow and got things straightened out rather quickly.  Go in person - it's not the end of the world if you do.  Just stay calm...


----------



## Acer Syrup (16 Jun 2010)

Nevermind found my answer... after reading it three times.


----------



## Otis (16 Jun 2010)

Nice back-track FJ ...

When I first got the e-mail of your post at work today, I WAS going to track down your file and ensure that your MCC knew how you really felt about the service you were getting ... 

Now that you've calmed down and written your mea culpa, I'll forget about it.

I KNOW the process can be frustrating.

I KNOW the process can be slow and confusing, BUT:

You must remain patient and always remember, we WANT to help you ... until we DON'T want to help you. We can't always control all the factors surrounding files. When we say we're not sure what's happening, it not because we don't care, it's because we're honest. And just because we don't know, doesn't mean we're not trying to find out. 

I am POSITIVE your MCC didn't leave your file unsupervised. You probably just ran out of time in the process. Trades have been closing at a record rate this year (I had one guy who took an App in the morning, with the assurance that there were more than 30 positions still open, only to return that SAME day to find out they'd all been filled over the lunch-hour when the ProdO did his update)

The good news is, traditionally, Stewart isn't a trade that's in high demand (at least in MY experience in the last few years) ... the problem you ran into is that quite a few people 'settled' for Stewart when they found out RMS and Supply were closed and they didn't qualify for more technical trades. I see no reason that Stewart shouldn't be open in the spring (no promises, just a gut feeling)

Good luck, keep your temper in check, and remember that ANY online activity can be tracked and have affects on your career.

Otis


----------



## Robbie4296 (17 Jun 2010)

forgetjohnson said:
			
		

> Got it, thanks guys
> I will, and always knew I would, be patient. I vented. *Gosh* No big deal.
> Easy guys...
> Thanks for the good input and wish me luck.
> ...



Listen to Otis, good post's and great info, and you must read his post on" Tip's on contacting your Recruiter" I don't know how to post the link to it but it is in the Recruiting section. I read it and applied his advice and wow thing's started happening.

Excellent info in there, I was a little frustrated myself, but until I spent countless hours reading around these posts I figured there is no sense getting all worked up for nothing, it will just piss people off!!! and you don't want to piss people off who have your file in hand.

So be positive, patient and read lot's of posts! you might find your not the only person waiting.


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Jun 2010)

Otis said:
			
		

> The good news is, traditionally, Stewart Steward isn't a trade that's in high demand (at least in MY experience in the last few years) ... the problem you ran into is that quite a few people 'settled' for Stewart Steward when they found out RMS and Supply were closed and they didn't qualify for more technical trades. I see no reason that Stewart Steward shouldn't be open in the spring (no promises, just a gut feeling)





Only corrected as my former surname used to get misspelled all the time - the other way around.


----------



## forgetjohnson (21 Jun 2010)

Otis,
Your so right! I just had a little freak out. I've come to a conclusion (Which I should have done a long time ago) that I will wait. My MCC tried to asked me if I would want a different trade that has positions open currently and I refused. I've been in that position last time I was in, why would I make that mistake again? Not happening therefor I notified him that I will wait. As long as it possibly takes to get that position. I'm confident in knowing that it is for me and I would be prefectly suited for the job (as Im sure many other people out there may feel the same way, Im aware of that ) And I will wait. However long it takes... Theres just that voice in the back of my head saying GOSH THIS SUCKS! but Its clear to me that I'd rather wait and get the position I WANT rather than suffer and hate another job that someone may be missing out on like me! 
It didnt take me long to figure this out. I just had a freak'n spazz attack. I appreciate all the good advice and I hope to keep in touch and keep you guys posted on what happends. May be awhile guys but hopefully you'll all still be here haha! 
Again, thanks everyone and feel free to msg me anytime or keep posted on this and I will definitely keep in touch!
Take care!


----------



## si arn (21 Jun 2010)

my BMQ starts September 13 at CFB Borden.  Im going for Steward and that was my one and only trade choice.  My CFAT score revealed some very interesting options, but they weren't for me.  I very much want to be a steward.  I also have heard the "last resort" type of thing with stewards, but there's at least one person out there who doesn't fit that description (me) LOL.

Anyway, if it helps, I was offered employment around the very first of May.  When they called me up after that "freeze until April" in late March or so, to schedule medical/interview, the recruiter said the available steward positions were in the 15-18 range (something in there, I forget exactly) and he wanted to get things underway quickly to ensure I could get a spot.

Well best of luck man, I hope things work out and maybe in the future our paths will cross!


----------

